# Tutorial: Remove junk files after installing Windows Vista SP1 (Level: Beginner)



## jal_desai (Aug 3, 2008)

So you have installed Vista SP1 and having no problems with it. Coool. so why not free up some space that your older vista is occupying in case you revert SP1 back to ur original vista? If you feel you are not going to uninstall SP1 ever in your life then follow these simple steps to free up some space. 

1). Open 'Command Prompt'.
2). Type in 'vsp1cln.exe' and hit enter.
3). Wait about 1 min for the confirmation. Done.



_since sp1 is out for quite a time, similar thread may be running. if so, please merge this with any similar post/thread.
_


----------



## ajaybc (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 4, 2008)

narangz has already posted it: 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=83782


----------



## chesss (Aug 4, 2008)

offtopic(sort of):but is there a solution for winsxs folder? 
AFAIK there is no way to clean that up and it can get HUGE!


----------



## jal_desai (Aug 5, 2008)

^^no man u r not offtopic... winsxs is just duplicate copies of same dlls for avoiding conflicts between programs running.. in win xp also there is a winsxs folder which does the same task... i dont know much about it but sure it occupies much space... as a safe step, do not delete it.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks mate.


----------



## skippednote (Aug 5, 2008)

nice thing but softwares dop better


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 5, 2008)

If u want to clean junk files by a Software i would definitely recommend for TuneUp Utilities 2008.


----------



## skippednote (Aug 6, 2008)

Man i use the same


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 6, 2008)

^^Yeah , nice its very good piece of software indeed.


----------

